# HPI Sprint 2 Sport info needed



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

Is there any problems I should be aware of on these cars.. We are starting a class that will be VTA out of the box with very few changes allowed.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep the belts and pully's clean. if you are running a different motor you will need to regear. You will need 48 pitch pinions. changeing the springs will help. HPI also offers a ball diff for the car.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

We are getting a couple of these as well, what kind/color springs are you recommending?

Do you have a link to the ball diff needed?

Any other insight on these?
Lynn


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Check Amain hobbies for the ball diff. I ran gold front and silver rear springs.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on Amain hobbies.
I found these on Tower Hobbies.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDHU4&P=7
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDWY5&P=7

Lynn


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

That is the ball diff. I did not try the one way.


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you put it in the front, rear, or both?
The Tower site says it is for one or the other.
Lynn


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I bought two. used one in each end.


----------

